# does your rat want to look in your mouth?



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

One of my rats likes to look in my mouth for whatever reason. She'll even take her paws and try to pry it open. Then she sticks her head in! Lol I think its funny, but if I tell people my rat was in my mouth, they gross out. Haha


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Boomer likes to grab my top lip with her paws. Would be cute, but she grabs a little hard and almost always breaks the skin. Think it's because my husband likes to blow air in her face while she tries to "catch" it.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

My late rattie Lottie would do that all the time!! She'd get in there and actually start cleaning my teeth! I thought it was funny and cute but other people not so much. Haha! 
I would take it as a compliment that your guy is so comfortable with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh my, yes. Isaak (a very small baby) will actually crawl all of the way into my mouth.

This rat behavior is used in part to examine saliva to detect safe foods. There are other reasons, but I am not a behavior expert.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

"Rodentistry" is what I think someone else called it on these forums. 
I have a girl that loves to "clean" me. She had always been a licker, but she will stick her nose in my ear and also loves to try and clean my teeth. Kaylee will be sitting on my shoulder (in those rare moments she will sit still) and if I turn my head to face her, she tries to open my mouth. Sometimes she is very insistant about it. She will do her best to try to follow my mouth around so she can clean me, if she is determined.



cagedbirdsinging said:


> This rat behavior is used in part to examine saliva to detect safe foods. There are other reasons, but I am not a behavior expert.


Strangely, this is how I got her to start eating the lab blocks and Oxbow when I first got her. I chewed a little peice of it (because I was curious to see what it tasted like) and then let her clean my teeth for a bit. While this method of getting your rat to eat foods is not for everyone, it works for Kaylee. She trusts me enough now that I can hand her just about any food and she would try to eat it. lol.


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

My girl likes to investigate my nose. She's like - Well, its a hole (or two) and I'm a rat! Doesn't gross me out as far as I'm concerned, but I wondered if it's safe for her? Couldn't she pick up bacteria or a germ or something?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Mumble does this to me all the time! It's so cute, but last night I was eating and because I wouldn't share he thought he'd help himself to the food I had in my mouth -.- strange little man, but yeah he likes to lick my nose and ears and clean my teeth, people think its gross but it doesn't bother me at all, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

mcdougal7 said:


> My girl likes to investigate my nose. She's like - Well, its a hole (or two) and I'm a rat! Doesn't gross me out as far as I'm concerned, but I wondered if it's safe for her? Couldn't she pick up bacteria or a germ or something?


Athena loooves to do this. She'll try to stick her entire nose into mine.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

One of my girls tries to prise open my mouth, she loves to lick my lips and she nibbles on my partner's stubble and tries to lick inside his nose; she sticks her nose right in our ears too. Most people think it's gross but we find it adorable, haha.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup, my Percy is a dedicated rodentist - it's hard to tell the boys apart at first glance but bringing them all up to my shoulder to see who tries to lick my teeth is a sure way to figure out at least ONE of them


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

My ratties do this too, especially if I've recently had something interesting to eat or drink. I've discovered that my rats love the smell of coffee, because if I've had some to drink they will be absolutely relentless trying to open up my mouth.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Remy is a mouth kisses! He loves to give me lots of kisses. He also checks ears and most of them love hubbys goatee and mustache.


----------



## OutOfHowMany (Dec 24, 2012)

Gizka is huge about that! Especially if one of us has had some sort of strong-flavored chips. She freeeaaaks out over that and will nibble until we let her in to sniff our teeth. usually after some loving licking and nibbles she's content enough for a few minutes


----------



## kizz (Feb 18, 2013)

My youngen sir licksalot (licks) loves to clean my teeth and is obsessed with cleaning my boyfriends ears, he is very persistent and often cuts my lip with his claws trying to pry my lips open if I don't let him clean my mouth . He will also spend ages biting and licking my tongue piercing. I don't mind it. Just shows he is very comfortable with me


----------



## Silentbob (Feb 6, 2013)

mcdougal7 said:


> My girl likes to investigate my nose. She's like - Well, its a hole (or two) and I'm a rat! Doesn't gross me out as far as I'm concerned, but I wondered if it's safe for her? Couldn't she pick up bacteria or a germ or something?


Same here, two of my girls and my one boy will jam their face up my nose if they get close.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a make out session with my rat the other night. Well not really. I was giving her the kissey face and kissing her cute little nosey and she decided to stick her tongue in the small small hole made by my kissey face. So I believe we made out even though it was for a second. Lmao. My fiance was sitting behind me and I told him my rat just gave me tongue and he was super grossed out. He's just hating because they always pee on him if they run over to his side of the sofa.


----------

